# Suche SPS Programmierer in Festanstellung



## 4career (15 September 2008)

Ich suche dringend einen SPS Programmierer mit Lust an Entfaltung und selbstbestimmtes Arbeiten für ein mittelständisches Unternehmen mit 300 Angestellten. International aufgestellt mit Niederlassungen in der Schweiz, Spanien, Amerika unsw. Wir haben extra eine Website für den Job ins Netz gestellt. Wer weitere Infos sehen möchte, einfach auf den Link klicken: www.sps-programmierer.net

Und hier zum Job:

*Ihre Aufgabe*

 - Erstellung von Programmen mit Beckhoff Twincat für unsere innovativen und weltweit einzigartigen Mediensortierer


 - Stetige Optimierung der bestehenden SPS-Lösungen und Erstellung von SPS-Programmen für Produktneuentwicklungen


 - Fehleranalysen und –behebung


 - Begleitung von Installationen und Inbetriebnahmen


 - Enger Kontakt zum Kunden


*Ihr Profil*

 - SPS/PLC Programmierer mit Erfahrung in der Projektabwicklung


 - Gute Kenntnisse in Beckhoff Twincat und/oder Siemens S7


 - Idealerweise Erfahrung in der Remote – Unterstützung und in der TCP/IP Kommunikation


 - EPLAN-Kenntnisse wünschenswert


 - Gute Englischkenntnisse


 - Selbstständigkeit, Innovationsfreude und Flexibilität

*Bewerben Sie sich doch wie Sie wollen
*
 Ob per e-Mail, per Fax, telefonisch oder per Formular. Ganz wie Sie es wünschen. Wir setzen uns umgehend mit Ihnen in Verbindung. Wenn Sie zunächst nähere Informationen zum Job per Telefon wünschen, dann rufen Sie doch dazu einfach Herrn zur Jacobsmühlen an.
 Schicken Sie Ihre Bewerbung und Fragen bitte an: 



4career e.K.
Herr Thorsten zur Jacobsmühlen
Bergaggerstr. 29
53797 Lohmar
Tel.: 0 22 06 / 90 45 845
Fax: 0 22 06 / 90 45 850
e-mail: jacobsmuehlen@4career.de


----------

